# What is your best convention experience?



## Simo (Jan 14, 2018)

I've been to a few cons, and each time, there was always something fun, and often unexpected that happened, and was really amazing.

So at Fur the More 2015, me and my housemate went, not in fursuits, but he wore this very nice vintage 1960s suit, and looked quite suave, had a bit of a flamboyant tie. And he had glasses, and in a way, looked a bit like Tim Gunn, from Project Runway.

So after a few drinks, we came upon this event in a conference room, quite by coincidence, where people had split up into groups of 6, and each group got to select from a common supply of materials, and had only a few hours to make the best fursuit or costume they could. This was amazing to see, how fast people were working, and how serious; so my friend went from table to table, and acted as if he was part of the event, saying things like, "I'm a little concerned about that tail", and somehow, it just worked perfectly, and not until the judging did anyone guess he wasn't part of the event, and everyone just laughed. It was great, Project Runway, furry version : )

~

Then, the next year, a furry friend we'd met who was going off to join the navy wanted to try on my latex pup suit, so I said sure, and that was funny! Was in our room, and nothing 'happened', beyond a bit of romping about. And we laughed a lot! But he seemed really, really happy, to have got the chance to see what it was like and felt like, which also made me happy, but no wild room orgies : P 

Yet

~

And, there's lots of things I might mention, but these were the ones that stood out, looking back. Wonder what this year will bring.

So...talk about the fun times, you've had at cons, I'm hoping to have many more : )


----------



## Astus (Jan 15, 2018)

The most fun I've ever had at a con was at Anthrocon, just the act of being there since I'm not social at all and just people watched the whole time. There was I guess the time at a mad libs panel last year at AC where I thought my kidney had been busted since I was laughing so hard... but yeah :O


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> a furry friend we'd met who was going off to join the navy



Everyone told me the Airforce was the "weird" branch but every furry I've meet has been Navy. (Myself included)


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 23, 2018)

But back on topic, that sounds rad af Simo. 
Sadly I don't have a story to share. I've been only to ComicCon and I don't remember seeing any furs doing fur stuff.
I can't wait to go to a furcon though, they sound so fun.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

I've only ever been to MFF once and I can't really zero in in one singular part to say best.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't have any convention experience because I have not been to any yet 

Will be going to VancouFur 2018 this year, that'll be my first experience.

And then maybe another con in the states later in summer


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> I don't have any convention experience because I have not been to any yet
> 
> Will be going to VancouFur 2018 this year, that'll be my first experience.
> 
> And then maybe another con in the states later in summer


do it. its a lot of fun


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 23, 2018)

Rystren said:


> do it. its a lot of fun



Oh I will ^_^


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Oh I will ^_^


im currently looking at fitting in two this year (at least) if my schedule allows


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 23, 2018)

Rystren said:


> im currently looking at fitting in two this year (at least) if my schedule allows



I heard BLFC and FWA are pretty good.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> I heard BLFC and FWA are pretty good.


funny enough, i want to go to FWA cause it will be really close and i can see my brother, sister-IL, and niece.


----------



## EapingEagle (Mar 4, 2018)

I never been into a FurCon, but a crap ton of AnimeCons. Since it was my first time partial suiting at a con. So one of the most hilarious and weirdest thing that I never done was RPing with another furry.  It was very awkward for me to RP with someone else.


----------

